# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Como quitar los nervios

## mralonso

Antes de nada boy a hablar un poco sobre mi, Es una historia que la cuento para poder ayudar a otras personas como yo y que les ayude a superarse.
Es un a historia real basada en mi, por eso ruego que no hallan comentarios fuera de lo común.

A los 7 años fui diagnosticado de dislexia por el hospital Sant Juan de Deu de Barcelona, con 12 años me costaba leer y escribir i en la escuela sufrí “Bulling”
A los 15 años me volví anti-social y no hablaba con nadie.

Cuando comencé con la magia quise hacer trucos a la gente para practicar i al final encontré el siguiente método que explico abajo.

1r 
Pensé cual era el lugar por donde pasaba mas tiempo Y havia mas gente, Y pensé en el tren ya que cada día me paso 1h  :117: .

2n
Comencé sentadme y barajar la baraja sin vergüenza, cuando se sentaba alguien (si podía se una chica joven mejor ) mas que nada porque les impresiona mas la magia y están mas atentas a ti, en cambio si se lo haces un hombre puede que se duerma en medio del truco.....
En fin, les decía si les podía hacer un truco de magia, como es normal te dirán que si y t pondrán una cara de sorprendidos. 

3r 
cuando ya no tengas vergüenza de hacer un truco a una persona intenta de buscar un grupo de gente, cuando tengas el grupo de gente ves a una sola persona y acle algún truco, por lo normal toda la gente acabara mirándote y tienes que intentar que participen todos.

Esta es mi método por donde comencé a coger confianza en mi mismo y a practicar, asi que si sabéis algún método mas por favor comentarlo.

Espero que os allá gustado y que le saqueéis provecho

----------


## quiquem

mralonso mas alla de la magia quiero felicitarte por ir superando los inconvenientes que cuentas.
En relación a los nervios en muy dificil armar una "receta" para calmarlos porque dependerá mucho de la personalidad del mago y de su historia en relación a factores como autoestima, miedo al fracaso, nivel de aceptación, caracter, personalidad, en fin un monton de factores que a la hora de sacar las cartas juegan un papel importante, a todos nos pasa y nos da nervios incluso creo que magos con muchos años de profesión sienten la adrenalina y los nervios ante una nueva presentación.
para mis nervios trato de arrancar con los juegos que tengo absolutamente dominados hasta pasar el primer momento de nervios y luego me voy soltando. un abrazo

----------


## Ricky Berlin

void

----------


## Damael

> En metro no me gusta hacer juegos de carta porque hay muchas ventana y hay gente que se piensa que los usas.


 8) me lo explique

----------


## zarkov

Será porque el reflejo de las ventanillas es delator.

Esto de los nervios... Tema muy interesante con 257 hilos abiertos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

void

----------


## martamagika

las mujeres estamos mas atentas que los hombres?? debes de ser muy guapo chico...aunque pensandolo buena miss direction

----------


## canuto

te felicito realmente por animarte de esa manera a superar tu problema, es muy buena forma
yo desde que empece a practicar esto que es tan hermoso, me di cuenta que sirve para desarrollar el habla y el trato con la gente, yo era bastante anti-social, va, en el tema de acercarme yo a hablar digo... ahora realmente no tengo problema, y confio en que me va a salir bien y si asi es, eso sirve para seguir entablando conversacion... la magia es muy buena terapia para eso xD

----------

